# Fisher MM2 wont lift or angle



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

I know this topic has been probably beaten like a dead horse, however......

Plow wont raise most of the time and sometimes angles, sometimes doesn't, sometimes angles in the opposite direction. Seems to have gotten progressively worse, to almost doing nothing at all now. At first was a random kind of thing, but now seems to not work more than anything. There is sound at the motor/pump. Fluid level is ok. Connections appear to be good, as well as ground at battery and plow. Doesn't seem to be a battery issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you try another controller?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ranger4327;1894506 said:


> I know this topic has been probably beaten like a dead horse, however......
> 
> Plow wont raise most of the time and sometimes angles, sometimes doesn't, sometimes angles in the opposite direction. Seems to have gotten progressively worse, to almost doing nothing at all now. At first was a random kind of thing, but now seems to not work more than anything. There is sound at the motor/pump. Fluid level is ok. Connections appear to be good, as well as ground at battery and plow. Doesn't seem to be a battery issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


Plenty of thoughts.

Bad connections
Bad pump
Dying motor
Pickup tube fell off
Filter clogged
Bad valves
Bad harness

Start with the simple things. Clean all connections, try another control like SS said, change fluid, all of these would be a good starting point. Then you can move to motor draw test and pressure test.


----------



## Travis_216 (May 16, 2013)

This exact samething happened to me a month ago, my problem was a bad connection in the connector for my controller. Cut the connector off for a quick fix and works perfect again. 

Travis


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

all good tips and help, thanks !! still having the same problem. brought the truck inside and gonna try to warm it up and see if perhaps it was some moisture or something and the cold temps. Will give a better look at connections and re check fluid. Going to change fluids this weekend and give it a better look.

Question(s)

I was told the joysticks and fish stiks are interchangeable? Is this the case? It would make it easier for me to find another controller. Seems I am the only one local that likes the handheld fish stik. Travis, did you replace the connector?

Storm is coming...hope I can get thru it and then figure this out. Frustrating as the plow is only 3-4 seasons in and has primarily been kept inside. Stuff should work !!!  Thanks guys !!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as the connector is the same, yes.the clickers are interchangeable


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

is the filter easy to get at to check and clean? and where the heck is it?

thanks !!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

In the reservoir. Gotta drain the fluid, and take off the reservoir. Then it's one bolt


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

had truck inside, temps warmed up... plowed this morning and SAME thing. Plow works for a lil while then having issues raising and angling. Now it seems when it malfunctions, it stays that way. Still sound at pump but nothing. Almost seemed like today the plow wants to move but physically cant. Still angling in different directions at times. Living 50 miles from the dealer, this SUCKS !!!


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

gonna try a fluid change and different controller in a few minutes..... Keeping fingers crossed !!


----------



## ranger4327 (Nov 12, 2007)

well I will be a monkeys uncle....it WAS the controller !!! thanks for all your help and suggestions !!! Pretty stressful I must say !!! thanks again !!


----------

